
Show HN: CLJS Fiddle – ClojureScript - escherize
http://cljsfiddle.com
======
escherize
I wanted to say thanks to the LambdaX team[1], (of replumb aka
clojurescript.io fame) for lending me a hand while trying to wrangle the
bootstrapped clojurescript compiler. cljs-in-cljs is actually pretty tricky!

[1] - www.lambdax.io

------
dizzystar
I really like this!

This is definitely needed for the community and I'm very glad to see something
like this pop up.

A few missing items for those who wish to share code on StackOverflow, for
example: external stylesheets and a way to share the code you've written.

Not everyone uses Regent, so perhaps something more vanilla with ClojureScript
+ Hiccup, but I see how this could devolve into a rabbit hole.

Overall, a very solid start and I hope this continues.

------
escherize
Hello, this is a site for live-evaluating cljs forms into UIs, the way the
Reagent library does.

Some ideas about next steps include adding parinfer[1], the ability to save
cljsfiddles, or $YOUR_SUGGESSTION.

[1] -
[https://shaunlebron.github.io/parinfer/](https://shaunlebron.github.io/parinfer/)

~~~
phillc73
This is very nice for evaluation of cljs.

I know this is your own project, and adding parinfer could be useful, but I
wonder if collaborating with proto-repl[0][1] to add cljs support to Atom
could be something you'd be interested in.

The fiddle is very useful for sharing code snippets, but better clojurescript
support in Atom would be a big benefit for me.

[0] [https://github.com/jasongilman/proto-
repl](https://github.com/jasongilman/proto-repl)

[1] [https://github.com/jasongilman/proto-
repl/issues/54](https://github.com/jasongilman/proto-repl/issues/54)

------
Syrup-tan
Here's a simple modification to get the random number between 1 and 10

    
    
        [:div
         [:p "Hit Run to get a random number:"]
         [:h1 (+ 1 (Math.floor (* 10 (rand))))]]
    

If you weren't previously familiar with the syntax I figured this might help.

~~~
escherize
I really want to add the ability to save/load content that can be built on. I
think it would be awesome to share clever tricks!

------
zubairq
This is fantastic. As the creator of appshare.co, another clojurescript web
repl I realise that this could turn into something really great. Well done!

------
mfikes
This is cool, IMO. My main ClojureScript experience to date has been non-web
(mobile, bootstrap, etc.), but this fiddle even makes it ridiculously easy for
someone like me to quickly try an idea out and just experiment.

No need to run through the ClojureScript "Quick Start"—this is just "Start".
:) Bravo!

------
escherize
Thought I'd bump here and mention that I've added the ability to save/load
code using the fiddle. Here's the announcement:

[http://cljsfiddle.com/#gist=d0c3121fb7083f066273](http://cljsfiddle.com/#gist=d0c3121fb7083f066273)

Yay!

------
vim-guru
This is great! I believe the next logical thing to implement would be handling
of multiple files, but `parinfer` sounds good to.

------
aaroniba
This is great. I wish I had this when I was learning reagent.

